# Question Of The Week... ( 2017 Week 15)



## ripjack13 (Apr 9, 2017)

*What gets you back on your feet when you hit a rough patch? *








**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and the doc too...


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 9, 2017)

Gauze and medical tape.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Apr 9, 2017)

My wife.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 9, 2017)

I hate to agree with the crazy ex-islander @Don Ratcliff - but Kathie is my Rock- we are there for each others rough patches.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 9, 2017)

Bourbon always helps is this a woodworking question or a general question? If it is a life question, I find this exercise helps....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 9, 2017)

Booze, heavy drugs, trying a new skill.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 9, 2017)

Plain hardheadedness to not be beaten. Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## CWS (Apr 9, 2017)

Still working on that?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 9, 2017)

I'm with Tony. Stubborn persistence. No I'm not super man, I get knocked down just like anyone else. But I get up, brush my self off and move on 1 small step at a time, just keep moving forward. I do what I can do when I can do it. I am honest with myself and ask myself the hard questions and answer them truthfully. I talk with certain people about my troubles, good people, smart people, and people of character. I have faith in god. And I have always had the ability to do things myself. Even now healing from a surgery again I do what I can and am self sufficient. I am looking forward to getting back to lifting heavy things and doing the things I love to do. Stubborn persistence? yup. And I like to be successful, I don't like to fail and if I do I keep trying until I get it right or done. And this applies to all things in life. Just being in my shop even if I am not doing anything really lifts my spirits. I just grab a cup of coffee, turn on the radio, and sit there in my happy place and dream............

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Great Post 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 9, 2017)

Tony said:


> Plain hardheadedness to not be beaten. Tony



Yep... just get up and wade on through it. However many times it takes gettin up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Apr 9, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> I hate to agree with the crazy ex-islander @Don Ratcliff - but Kathie is my Rock- we are there for each others rough patches.


That's it, the apocalypse is upon us now. The old man agreed with something I said.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 9, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> That's it, the apocalypse is upon us now. The old man agreed with something I said.



Sorry I will try not to do something so stupid again....

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Jim Beam (Apr 9, 2017)

JimBeam

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Apr 9, 2017)



Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## CoffeeWoodz (Apr 9, 2017)

Brink said:


> View attachment 125943


Just to clarify...these are "pieces" you have are for sale...right!? I'll Take #2....and will pay overnight expedited shipping!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DKMD (Apr 9, 2017)

For me, it's work. It never ends, and that constant challenge keeps me going. 

If it's a rough patch at work, my wife is generally pretty good at lovingly kicking me in the arse to get me going again.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Brink (Apr 9, 2017)

CoffeeWoodz said:


> Just to clarify...these are "pieces" you have are for sale...right!? I'll Take #2....and will pay overnight expedited shipping!



On its way

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## CoffeeWoodz (Apr 9, 2017)

I said expedited shipping...not peeing

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## CoffeeWoodz (Apr 9, 2017)

Unless you emptied it all into into a padded flat rate envelope....that'd make for an interesting package!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Apr 9, 2017)

I made it lighter to save on postage

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Creative 2


----------



## woodman6415 (Apr 9, 2017)

I'm a true Texan .... I live for rough patches ...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tclem (Apr 9, 2017)

I don't get off of my feet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Apr 9, 2017)

Time and a good wife, o and knowing the bills don't stop coming just couse i'm down and in a funk.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 9, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## CoffeeWoodz (Apr 9, 2017)

Brink said:


> I made it lighter to save on postage


So it's officially a hollow form now!? Hate to see what tool you used......

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 9, 2017)

Flexeril and Motrin cocktail

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## David Hill (Apr 9, 2017)

Interesting question forces introspection-- looking forward to seeing replies.
As for me, I'd have to say that my Faith is the major thing--- that, and a loving, supportive wife ( who is not afraid to _motivate _me appropriately sometimes)
I realize that things happen for a reason & that one is never given more than can be handled once reflection, thought, and prayer are utilized.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## justallan (Apr 9, 2017)

My problem isn't so much as hitting a rough spot, but getting bored to easily and not sticking with one thing very long.
Another problem that I've created is buying a house in town for Kim to live and the fact that she's a darned good cook and worlds better company than my cat.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## David Van Asperen (Apr 10, 2017)

Rough patch? Life seems to to be a series of rough patches, but there are also some good smooth patches as well. 
I usually try to work it out myself and if that does not work ( usually it does not) I pray about it ( which I should do first) seek the advice of my wife . Between God and Kim it usually gets taken care of .
For the routine small downers I go to Wood Barter . I can usually find a distraction, or a great post of wisdom and humor. Wood Barter and my shop are my happy spots

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## lonewolf (Apr 10, 2017)

When I'm in the shop and my dog comes to me and drops a toy at my feet and looks up at me wanting to play. Sometimes he has to paw at me to get my attention. It reminds me of when my now grown daughters would ask me to play. And I remember although I did sometimes stopped and played but not enough. So I make a point to play with dogs and children. Helps me understand priorities.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Apr 12, 2017)

I'll echo many others. A great wife and a faith in God that tells me that this is not all there is and don't worry - he has it for me! Maybe part of being 60+ is that I've had life experiences that come and go and know that what blows up will also come and go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

